# Smartphone Entscheidungshilfe



## 00p4tti7 (22. Mai 2011)

Hi 

Da mein altes Phone (LG Km900 Arena) so langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt (Helligkeitssensor spinnt-> Telefonieren ein Abenteuer im Dunkeln, viele Abstürze.... )
und der Geburtstag auch bald ansteht muss ein neues her^^. 

Wichtig ist mir :
Touchscreen mit min. 3,5 Zoll- 4,3Zoll max. -> gutes Display für Bilder, Videos , Internet
WLAN          -> n-Standard für Zuhause,Schule, Stadt
Speicher       -> muss erweiterbar sein, oder mind. 32gb intern haben
Hardware     -> Schneller Prozessor etc. für Apps und Spielereien zwischendurch
3,5mm Klinke für Kopfhörer
Kamera mit Blitz 

Nutzen tu ich es jeden Tag für Musik, SMS, Internet und Spielerein. Telefonieren eher weniger. Am besten mit Android, da ich mir bei Windows Mobile nicht so sicher bin 
ob es viele Apps usw. gibt. Achja der Akku sollte schon mit viel Nutzung einen Tag durchhalten, mehr ist nicht so wichtig da es jeden Abend am Netz landet.

Ich habe schon mit dem HTC Desire HD oder dem Samsung Galaxy S geliebäugelt, bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Preislich sollte so max. 350 € bei ebay sein (gebraucht ohne groß 
sichtbaren Spuren ist ok).

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## lollyy (22. Mai 2011)

du könntest dir mal das defy anschaunen...  habs seit einem monat und bin sehr zufrieden...

Mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

Also das Galaxy S hat keinen Blitz aber es ist der Hammer! Mit Gingerbread 2.3.3 geht es ab! Ich kann es nur weiterempfehlen. Display ist groß, ist schnell genug für alle Apps, habe 16GB microSD karte drinne. Alles Super kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Jetzt sogar in weiß dazu ist es auch noch neu. 
Samsung Galaxy S I9000 Smartphone 4 Zoll ceramic-white: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## 00p4tti7 (22. Mai 2011)

Dann hätt ich mal ein paar Fragen an euch beide, bezüglich der Handys . 

1. Wie lange hält der Akku bei normaler Benutzung mit Musik, Internet, Telefonieren/ Simsen und ein paar Spielereien/ Apps?
2. Wie "schnell" ist das Handy, d.h. ruckelt es und wenn ja bei was ?
3. Wie ist der mp3-Player  und der Sound des Handys (nicht der eingebauten Lautsprecher, sondern der Kopfhörer)?
4. Welche Probleme habt ihr ?? (Auch Sachen , die euch nicht direkt stören, aber andere vllt. ^^ )

Wär cool ,wenn ihr antworten könntet


----------



## Papzt (23. Mai 2011)

Die Fragen bezühlich des Galaxy S?!


> 1. Wie lange hält der Akku bei normaler Benutzung mit Musik, Internet, Telefonieren/ Simsen und ein paar Spielereien/ Apps?


Normale Benutzung ist immer etwas....naja, du weißt Mein Akku hält momentan 2 Tage. Morgens 20 Minuten Surfen per WLAN, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und nach Hause Musik hören (ca 50 Minuten zusammen), sehr viel Simsen, zwischendurch mal im Market rumgucken.


> 2. Wie "schnell" ist das Handy, d.h. ruckelt es und wenn ja bei was ?


Sehr und nein


> 3. Wie ist der mp3-Player  und der Sound des Handys (nicht der eingebauten Lautsprecher, sondern der Kopfhörer)?


Also im Gegensatz zu einem S8000 ist der Sound unglaublich. Alles in allem finde ich, dass das SGS einen guten Klang macht, wenn man richtige Kopfhörer hat. Bei 5 € Dingern kann man ja auch nichts erwarten


> 4. Welche Probleme habt ihr ?? (Auch Sachen , die euch nicht direkt stören, aber andere vllt. ^^ )


Keine direkt.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (23. Mai 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Die Fragen bezühlich des Galaxy S?!
> 
> Normale Benutzung ist immer etwas....naja, du weißt Mein Akku hält momentan 2 Tage. Morgens 20 Minuten Surfen per WLAN, auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und nach Hause Musik hören (ca 50 Minuten zusammen), sehr viel Simsen, zwischendurch mal im Market rumgucken.
> 
> ...



Bezog sich auf beide .

Vielen Dank , sind sehr hilfreich die Antworten. 
Dann wirds wahrscheinlich ein Samsung Galaxy S werden


----------



## Papzt (23. Mai 2011)

Damit machst du echt nichts falsch.  Wenn ncoh Fragen offen sind stell sie ruhig. Samsung will vom SGS auch einen Refresh machen. Mit 300MHz mehr CPU-Takt, mehr Ram und nem anderen Gehäuse. Danach würde ich mal ausschau halten, da das ja das gleiche kosten soll und das normale SGS abgelöst wird


----------



## 00p4tti7 (23. Mai 2011)

Refresh hört sich echt verdammt gut an  Dann warte ich noch.

Oder meinst du das Galaxy S 2?


----------



## Papzt (23. Mai 2011)

Ne nicht das SGS2. Das ist nochmal ne Nummer stärker und teurer. Hat auch ne Dual Core CPU. Ich hab gerade gelesen, dass das "Update" wohl erstmal nur geplant ist. Also doch das nomale SGS holen. Reicht sowieso vollkommen aus.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Mai 2011)

Aber du musst ein ein Update auf Gingerbread (2.3.3) machen so läuft es am besten, keine Ruckler o.ä.!


----------



## 00p4tti7 (23. Mai 2011)

Werd ich mir merken , Danke


----------



## flankendiskriminator (23. Mai 2011)

LG Optimus Speed:

LG Electronics P990 Optimus Speed schwarz ab 383.88 € | heise online-Preisvergleich

Für den Preis absolut unschlagbar. Dualcore-Prozessor, HDMI-Anschluß, Platz für ne microSD, Update auf Android 2.3 ist für nächsten Monat angekündigt.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (23. Mai 2011)

Hört sich auch gut an, aber habe leider schlechte Erfahrungen mit Lg (in der Handysparte) gemacht und außerdem sind mir 380€ zuviel, mehr als 300€ sollten es schon nicht sein .

Aber mal sehen, wenn sich was gutes ergibt vllt. auch dieses Handy.


----------



## ile (24. Mai 2011)

Warum kaufst du nicht das Desire HD? Für mich bis heute die Nr. 1 bei den Smartphones (ok, jetzt so langsam wird es abgelöst) und kostet nur noch 365 €. Definitiv besser als das Galaxy S und der Preis ist unschlagbar!


----------



## iceman-joker (24. Mai 2011)

......alle deine gestellten anforderungen erfüllt zb das iphone4/5 .super display mit retinaauflösung,super kamera und das wichtigste am smartphone,weil du ja sagtest du wolltest auch tolle games spielen,ist der appstore,der seinesgleichen sucht.die besten iphone games zb das neue world of warcraft ala chaos and order mmo findest du hier,leider nicht im android markt oder winmarketplace.auch werden grundsaetzlich alle super apps immer zuerst fuer apple programmiert.auf die umsetzungen fuer die anderen systeme musst du immer warten,oder ganz verzichten.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (24. Mai 2011)

@ile Ich muss zugeben, dass das Desire HD auch noch im Rennen ist, aber es ist auch ziemlich groß (Kumpel besitzt es ) und deshalb muss ich mir das noch überlegen.In der Bucht bekommt man es auch schon für knapp unter 300 , die sind zwar Gebraucht , aber solange es optisch (Display kratzerfrei, Body vllt. kleinere ) noch top ist, ist mir das nicht so wichtig.

@iceman-joker Wenn erstes ist mir ein iPhone 4/5 zu teuer, 2tens hat es fast jeder, 3tens wird der Android Markt immer größer (siehe Amazon Market) und ich bin kein Apple-Fan und will die auch nicht unterstützen, denn für ein 150€ Handy mehr als 600 zu verlangen ist schon frech. Ich kann also zu 100% ausschließen ,das es ein iPhone wird 

Ich guck mir den Markt weiter an und auch die Preise, habe ja auch bis zum Geburtstag noch 3 Wochen Zeit ^^


----------



## flankendiskriminator (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn der Hang zum Experimentieren da ist, kann man auch durchaus das ZTE Blade empfehlen. Das hat sich durch den günstigen Preis zum sehr beliebten Moddingmodell entwickelt, dort gibt es alles als zusätzliche Software inklusive der neusten Androidversion als Customrom.

Kann natürlich für den Preis nicht mit so großen Smartphones ala Desire mithalten.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (24. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info, aber die HW , besonders die CPU und das Display gefallen mir bei dem ZTE leider nicht so .


----------



## flankendiskriminator (24. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, schade, dass man das AMOLED-Display nicht drin gelassne hat.

Dann würde ich wohl so Richtung HTC Wildfire S schauen oder gebraucht.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich gehe eher in Richtung gebraucht , denn warum ein neues Handy mit (übertrieben) nem 3 Zoll Steinzeitdisplay , 500MHz Prozzi und schlechter Kamera, wenn man für ein bisschen mehr 
ein mehr oder weniger gebrauchtes (gibt viele , die fast ohne Gebrauchsspuren, also zumindest ohne Kratzer auf dem Display sind) High-End Smartphone


----------



## Chris965BE (24. Mai 2011)

Hey, ich klink mich ma hier mit ein. Suche auch ein neues Smartphone.Hab aber nen höheres Budget,aber die genannten würden mir auch zusagen.
@ ile: Du hast anscheinend ein HTC Desire HD. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit? 
Hatte Neulich Desire HD und Nokia E7 in der Hand und finde beide ganz schick.

Hab mir ne kleine Auswahl an Handymodell zusammengesucht,die mir ganz gut gefallen:
- LG Optimus Speed
- Samsung Galaxy S2
- Nokia E7
- HTC Desure S/HD
- HTC Sensation

Was würdet ihr nehmen?? Also grad hab ich nen Tocuh Tiamond 2 mit Konstruktionsfehler. Krieg wahrscheinlich den Neupreis ausezahlt deswegen kann ich mir nen neues aussuchen und Vertragsverkängerung steht auch bald an.  Das Teil ist megalahm und Akkulaufzeit mau. Es kann also nur besser werden


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. Mai 2011)

Nette Liste, wenn du mehr Geld hast, kannst du auch aufs HTC EVO 3D warten, vllt. wirds ja gut, es ist eeines der ersten mit 3D display wie der nintendo 3d soll aber besser sein


----------



## insekt (25. Mai 2011)

Was spricht gegen das Galaxy S2?


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. Mai 2011)

@ insekt weiß nicht was gegen das Galaxy S2 spricht , aber ich wollte ihm eine Option mehr geben 

Für mich ist das Galaxy S 2 jedoch zu teuer .


----------



## insekt (25. Mai 2011)

Also ich weiß nicht ob du vorhattest dir einen Vertrag dazu zu holen (ich persönliche finde O2 Blue 100 sehr empfehlenswert).
Falls ja schau mal auf gethandy.de da kriegt man viele Smartphones günstiger wenn man sie zu nem Vertrag dazu holt, ohne dass man noch monatlich für das Handy draufzahlen muss.

z.B. das Galaxy S2 mit O2 Blue 100 für 370€


----------



## Chris965BE (25. Mai 2011)

Hey, also das Galaxy S2 ist anscheinend net schlecht. Muss ich mal in die Hand nehmen.  Tendenziell find ich dass die aktuellen HTC Modell gut in der Hand liegen. Wohl auch wegen der Form und dem Alugehäuse. 3D Display brauch ich net. ^^ Wenn ich gemeint war wegen Vertrag: Ich hab schon einen von O2,werde aber wohl auf den Blue 100 umsteigen. Jetzt muss ich eh erstma abwarten ob mein altes HTC wieder kaputt geht und ich den Neupreis ausgezahlt bekomme oder net. Wenn net wirds sehr wahrscheinlich ein Motorola Defy. Bin halt bissel an die Modelle,die O2 anbietet gebunden.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (26. Mai 2011)

Chris965BE schrieb:


> Wenn net wirds sehr wahrscheinlich ein Motorola Defy. Bin halt bissel an die Modelle,die O2 anbietet gebunden.


 Einfach das Gerät so kaufen, ist eh meistens billiger, außer man hat Glück und es findet sich eine entsprechende Aktion. So wird man auch vom Branding verschont und kriegt die Updates früher (bei einem O2-Gerät prüft auch O2 vorher alle Updates).

Das Defy z.B. gibt es neu bereits ab 230€, das ist DEUTLICH billiger als die 290€, die O2 haben will.


----------



## insekt (26. Mai 2011)

Motorola Defy black mit O2 Blue 100 schon ab 1.00 €


----------



## Chris965BE (26. Mai 2011)

^ auf O2 Blue 100 werd ich auf jeden fall umsteigen. Ma gucken ob übers Netz oder Fachgeschäft vor Ort. 
Ja das stimmt schon das einzeln kaufen billiger ist,aber mir ist diese Ratenzahlung lieber. Das liegt daran,dass Handy + Vetrag net ich zahle sondern Oma Das ganze is nen Abigeschenk als Unterstützung zum Studium. Und ich kann net einfach ma so was für 230€ abstauben.


----------

